# Line drawing



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I kind of have a grasp on drawing by shading but I would also like to be able to do line drawing as in comics but not necessarily. Every time I try to draw a shape with a stroke of my pencil, it looks like it's the first time I picked up a pencil.

For instance, I wanted to make a quick drawing of the meters and power supplies on my bench to have a record of my set-up. I'm an electronic technician by day. If I draw slowly in chicken scratches, I can get it done but I see cartoonist have these wonderful dark lines. I would like to be able to do that.

Will practice make this happen? What kind of practice?

Thanks


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I kind of have a grasp on drawing by shading but I would also like to be able to do line drawing as in comics but not necessarily. Every time I try to draw a shape with a stroke of my pencil, it looks like it's the first time I picked up a pencil.
> 
> For instance, I wanted to make a quick drawing of the meters and power supplies on my bench to have a record of my set-up. I'm an electronic technician by day. If I draw slowly in chicken scratches, I can get it done but I see cartoonist have these wonderful dark lines. I would like to be able to do that.
> 
> ...


I believe practice will make it happen. I don't know much at all about drawing with pencils, I just rough sketch everything and then paint it. But I can see myself improving with the more I practice. I think it's that way with everything.


----------

